# Hagan Power-GLO vs Coralife 20,000k Super purified daylight



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

What is a better bulb for a 15gal nano-reef. Hagan power GLO or Coralife 20,000k day light. 

I was gunna go with actinic blue but I dont want that much blue!


----------

